# 200sx HVAC bulbs



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

today i took apart my HVAC to find two tiny light bulbs which light up the three switches. i took them out and went to 3 local aftermaket auto stores and none of them carried that kind of bulb. one of the stores said that no aftermarket company makes those types of bulbs, but i'm hoping he is wrong. another storeaccording to www.sylvania.com, these bulbs MIGHT be "product number = 70", but i have not seen any picture of such a bulb size because its really hard searching for specific bulbs online. the bulbs itself either had no numbers on them or they faded away.

unfortunately, one of the bulbs don't seem to work anymore. i'm not sure if i broke it or it was already broken. anyways, i wanted to replace both with aftermarket hyper whites or the equivilant, but i can't find them.

has ANYONE with a b14 swapped these two HVAC bulbs? i thought some of you have, but since no one knows about my bulbs then maybe not. anyone with any information at all about these bulbs would certainly be helpful. i'm sure these bulbs come in stock pale/white color, because a store offered to order them for me since those are the only ones they could find. but i dont want stock! i want them to match my hyper whites in my gauge cluster.

again, these bulbs are the two that are behind the HVAC, that light up the three switches for fan, heat, and air vents. they are not the gauge cluster bulbs (i had no problems swapping those). ANY ANY ANY info on these HVAC bulbs for a b14 would be useful. thanks


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

at kragan they didnt have a size 70 bulb but they had 74, which looked almost identical to my stock bulbs. i replaced my stocks with the 74s, but they are still the same pale dim white. i will gladly buy any hyperwhites of this size.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Most likely you're gonna have to order the indiglo HVAC's from Nis KNacks, they don't require the use of any bulbs. If not, I have my old bulbs from my panel, and we can work out something.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

so is the bulb size 70 or 74?


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

good job at resurrecting a old ass thread hahaha. the stock bulb is 70 but 74 also fits in there no problem. 74 is a bit fatter than 70. thats what i think at least, and i still havent been able to get some hyperwhites. maybe leds?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I want hyper whites


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

if I find some i will let you know.............................


----------

